# Whether to add a second cat - cute pic added in 2nd pg :)



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

I am hoping that some of you may have useful advice for me regarding the addition of a second cat in my household 

I took in a kitty from the local shelter 7 months ago and she has been doing great. She is sociable with me, loves to cuddle and sleep beside (and on) me. When she was in the shelter, she did not exhibit problems (fear, aggressive behavior) towards other cats (none that I could see while I was there). She is currently 4 years old.

Now I would love to get a second cat, but there are some pros and cons, which I have to consider.

*PROS*
+since I am gone all day, my current cat would have someone to socialize with
+current kitty would get more exercise (now struggling to keep a healthy weight)

*CONS*
-current kitty might not accept the new one (this is a major worry for me)
-my apartment is only 35 square meters – is this not too little for 2 cats?

*Some other practical questions*
? How do you deal with transporting 2 cats, e.g. to the vet? Take them one by one or get two containers? Or get one large container if they are friendly?
? I understand that it might be easier for the old kitty to adapt to a kitten instead of a grown cat but in this case I am worried that I might not be able to be present often enough to teach the kitten good manners & behavior. So I am leaning towards a grown cat (probably not younger than 6 months). Right or wrong decision?
? Even if the cats are friendly, will they not get jealous if I spend more time with one than the other? As I said, my girl now loves to sleep in my lap and my bed but I’m not sure if I have enough room for two cats in my lap (they can definitely fit on the bed ). Also I do love her cuddliness now but won’ t it disappear after she has her own playmate and no longer considers me interesting…? 

Thanks for your answers


----------



## brunette_kitty89 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

Your place sonds a little small for 2 cats. But I would go with the kitten and you shouldn't have any socialization plroblems with them. But that's not a guarentee. Trust me thoughtthe older cat will teach the other one the ropes i.e. manners, etc. And we take cats in a carrier to the vet as we have big carriers for them. Even f only one of them has to go we still take take second in the carrier with him. It really seems to keep them calm and relaxed to have the two of them in their as apposed to only the one. Hope this helps a little


----------



## sweetyanna (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

I am in the same dilemma as you! Although, I am fairly certain I myself want another cat, but yes, it would be heartbreaking to see if the two kitties do not get along. As for transportation, I spoil Snowy like mad, he already has a kitty stroller that disassembles (i.e. the wheels and handles come off and it functions like a large carrier that fits in the back seat). The stroller is plenty of space for 2 kitties, maybe even three .


----------



## Mumin9952 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

Go for it!


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

I say yes, get another cat. I too live in a very small apartment, and my boys are happy as clams!

Getting a kitten does not guarantee the intro will go well, but its true - older cats do often accept kittens more easily. Female cats seem to accept males more easily, for some reason.


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

Thanks for the replies!

My cat is female and she is 4 years old - and yes, I've been thinking about getting a male cat since as I understand a male cat would be easier to accept.

Now I'm really concerned that the apartment is too small for two kitties :? Perhaps I should just get a grip and stick to one? :wink:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

I think how much room you have would only be an issue if there were other problems. As others have said it's often easier to add a kitten, and the male/female thing also seems to hold true in my house.

It's been said in others posts, but I'm going to repeat it. Don't get a second cat unless YOU want a second cat. Don't get one solely for the cat you already have because it might not work out. If you want one and you are willing to put in the extra time/energy/money to intro them properly, then go for it.

If you aren't sure...take some time to decide. Sometimes another will just fall into your lap (lol..what would I know about that), and sometimes you just need some time to consider. Even if you do decide another is right for you it doesn't have to be right this instant. You have loads of time to add another kitty. If you do I would suggest doing so and taking your vacation time to intro new kitty to your family. That way you have lots of time and you don't have to sit at work wondering.


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

My place is roughly the same size as yours and my cats have absolutely no problem racing around, knocking things over, generally being hyper, etc. (well, technically it is 601 Square Feet but the roof is so slop-y on the upstairs that it cuts it in half). 

I introduced my 6 month old female Sugar to a 9 month old female Skooma and they get along great now. Just go slow, at both cats pace, and it will, more than likely, work out for them both. I would definitely suggest under a year for the second cat, however, since they're still technically kittens. 

So far I have no encountered any 'territory or jealousy' when it comes to showering love. It also helps that Sugar is very timid while Skooma has No Fear and is very In Yo Face. To make sure that the already established cat has no jealousy it is usually good practice to acknowledge them first, feed them first, etc. For the lap thing... they'll _both_ try to get into your lap and often it will look uncomfortable to us humans but apparently it's fine and dandy for them. 

Cuddliness will _not_ disappear. Some people have had it diminish for a couple days but I never had Skooma stop cuddling. And now I have it times two...


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*



Oriole said:


> my apartment is only 35 square meters – is this not too little for 2 cats?


Nope.  You can always increase usable square footage by adding vertical space, which cats love. Climbing shelves, cat trees, or just clearing off the top of some tall furniture for them is great.


> *Some other practical questions*
> ? How do you deal with transporting 2 cats, e.g. to the vet? Take them one by one or get two containers? Or get one large container if they are friendly?


TWO. Stuffing 2 cats into one carrier is asking for a MAJOR mess, even if they love each other!


> I understand that it might be easier for the old kitty to adapt to a kitten instead of a grown cat but in this case I am worried that I might not be able to be present often enough to teach the kitten good manners & behavior. So I am leaning towards a grown cat (probably not younger than 6 months). Right or wrong decision?


Here is the diary I did of my most recent intro -- baby Jonah to resident adult cats Lincoln and Calvin (plus 3 dogs):

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=62659&hilit=introduction

I did the intro the same way when I brought Calvin (age 2 at the time) into the house with resident Lincoln (5 at the time). Slow and steady wins the race. I would get a neutered male, NOT a female. N. males tend to be mellower and more willing to put up w/ stuff from females.  Safest bet is to go to a no-kill shelter that either fosters the cats out in homes or allows some contact between them at the shelter. That way the shelter will be able to tell you which cats are most mellow and easygoing w/ other cats.


> Even if the cats are friendly, will they not get jealous if I spend more time with one than the other? As I said, my girl now loves to sleep in my lap and my bed but I’m not sure if I have enough room for two cats in my lap (they can definitely fit on the bed ). Also I do love her cuddliness now but won’ t it disappear after she has her own playmate and no longer considers me interesting…?


Of course you have room for 2 in your lap. It's not pretty, but it works.  That said, they usually take turns in my household. If you do the slow and easy intro, you'll be spending time w/ the new cat separately for a while, which is best. That way, when you're out in the main part of the house, you will be 100% the resident cat's, and by the time she realizes she has competition she'll love her new friend.

It's VERY doubtful that your current kitty will stop wanting to cuddle, etc., but you may find that some things DO change. She may be extremely clingy now, but if that's b/c she's desperate for contact after being alone all day long, do you really want to keep that? I know you don't.  She'll still love you, but she's going to have someone else to love, too. It's all good.


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

Thanks for the encouragement! 

librarychick - it's definitely ME that wants the cat :wink: In fact, that's one of the reasons I'm somewhat hesitant since I've always been told that cats prefer to be alone and that it's just us humans who insist on them pairing up :wink: I'm not worried about the extra trouble or money, just about the well-being of both kitties 

hoofmaiden - you're very right about her being clingy when I come home - she basically follows me wherever I go and when the alarm rings in the morning, she actually lays down on top of me as if to say "you're not leaving!" 

I was thinking of going to the same shelter where I got my girl to talk to them about what they can offer (they can usually tell quite a lot about each kitty). In fact, I'm already planning my vacation in the end of April so that I can do a nice & steady introduction


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

There's a good book you should get BEFORE you have two cats, "Cat vs. Cat" by Pam Johnson-Bennett, one of the country's leading experts on cat behavior. By reading it beforehand, you can see all the things that _could _come up, instead of looking up how to solve a problem once it appears.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

If you're going to bring an adult cat into your apartment, you really need a way to keep the cats separated for a couple days to weeks. Do you have the ability to do that? (I'm thinking a 35sm apt is a studio with no separate rooms). If you don't, then I would recommend a kitten.


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

marie - I will look into the book, it really might come in handy!

doodlebug - the only closed off room is the bathroom which is not the ideal solution but one I think could be used for separating the kitties. It's small, but has good ventilation and since it's temporary I don't think it should be too bad. It's around 6-7 square meters, I think...


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

Bathroom would work fine. Do be aware that if you use the 3-babygates method, you'll be removing the center gate every time you have to pee.  Shouldn't be for long, though, w/ 2 young male cats. Just don't rush things--way more problems result from rushing than from going too slowly!

Also, you might look for cat #2 at a no-kill shelter that either fosters cats out or allows them some contact w/ other cats at the shelter. Since these shelters will have the cats longer and in more natural environments, they will be able to tell you which cats get along best w/ others.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*



Oriole said:


> librarychick - it's definitely ME that wants the cat :wink: In fact, that's one of the reasons I'm somewhat hesitant since I've always been told that cats prefer to be alone and that it's just us humans who insist on them pairing up :wink: I'm not worried about the extra trouble or money, just about the well-being of both kitties


lol, Well I'm glad you've thought about it! As for cats being solitary...yes to a point. But even Jitzu, my grumpy 'leave me alone' kitty LOVES her brothers. The boys went to my parents house for a sleepover and Jitzu was so sad she cried and cried...and even tried to cuddle Torri (who she hates!). They definitely love each other.
On the other hand...Torri and Jitzu could totally live without each other. But the boys get along with everyone. *shrugs*

If you do a proper intro (like in hoofmaiden's thread) I see no reason you couldn't try. A good way to find 'the perfect fit' is to offer to foster with a rescue. Ask for kitties in the age range you're looking for, and let them know you do want to adopt but just want to find the right fit. I know many rescues in this area who have a 'foster to adopt' program.


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

When we adopted Cricket & Bella we did so because we wanted them to have companionship when we travelled. They are littermates who get along very well so the shelter was really encouraging us to take the pair.

If you can find a kitten that is a good fit, they do make great companions for each other. I notice Bella's bravery rubs off on Cricket and Cricket's love of play rubs off on Bella. In fact, more than listening for us they tend to respond to the sound of each other's bell collars first. If I ring a bell, they come out looking.

I felt so bad leaving our last cat all alone. She didn't like strangers and mostly hid when family was around.


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat*

So...I have taken the plunge and adopted a 2 months old male kitten  Not exactly what I was planning (was gonna go for the 6-10 months old cat) but at the shelter I fell hopelessly in love with the little critter so here we are. 

I haven't yet decided on a name (leaning towards Leopold or Mikey) even though he has been with us for a week now. 

Thankfully the introduction to the resident cat Louise has gone better than it seemed in the first few days - she was all hissing, spitting and growling at first (even through the closed door). However, that went away pretty quickly and now they chase each other around. She will growl/hiss at the little guy if he oversteps the line which is of course, still there (her tail is off limits and he cannot outright jump at her - gets whacked on the head for that). But they do chase each other around without undue violence and what is interesting - she lets him eat from her bowl (in fact, I have to take him away so he won't have adult cat food) without so much as a whisper of a growl. In fact - that is when he can hang around her neck for all she cares - as long as there is food involved. Odd, I really thought that food would exacerbate things.

Here are some pics: 

The little poser: 









Has annoyed the big fat lady 









No problem when there's food involved









Could play all day long


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - UPDATE 2nd page*

Awwww, what an adorable little one! He's just precious.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - UPDATE 2nd page*

What a little sweetheart he is! :luv


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - UPDATE 2nd page*

What a cute little guy! :luv :luv


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - UPDATE 2nd page*

What a little stunner! My guess is that he will get more than his fair share of head whacks


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - UPDATE 2nd page*



kwarendorf said:


> My guess is that he will get more than his fair share of head whacks


LOL, definitely  In the meantime, however, they are becoming better friends each minute (I'm so relieved). The little guy is also becoming bolder and almost disrespectful towards his new "step-mom"; he keeps trying to jump on top of her, hang around her neck, etc. - basically do anything to annoy the heck out of her  And she becomes more patient every day, it's really sweet :wink:


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - UPDATE 2nd page*

Before you know it they're going to end up like this!


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - UPDATE 2nd page*

How cute! I'm so glad you got the new baby. Cats can be solitary but I think most of them are social or learn to be social. A new kitty will teach her that she can have fun even when mom isn't around to play with her! 

A little side story - we recently adopted 2 8 week old kittens (now 12 weeks old) but we had adopted Pixie first. She had been in the shelter with 4 of her littermates and stupid me, I never even thought that she would miss her siblings or other cats while living with us. We got her home and she refused to eat. She would drink, but not eat. I have to force feed her several times a day and it was NOT fun. I called the shelter lady and asked if any of Pixie's siblings were left. Only one, a poor little girl, was left unadopted. So I adopted her, named her Sprite, and as soon as I brought her home, Pixie began eating on her own and was no longer depressed. 

I think most cats need another cat in the house, especially younger cats and kittens.

Oh, and for future reference, most shelters will let you bring the cat you already have so that he/she can meet any new kitties you might adopt. Most shelters in my area actually require that you bring in any existing pets to make sure they get a long.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - UPDATE 2nd page*

Bringing your cat to a shelter is not a good idea. This works for dogs, but not cats. They need an introduction period which doesn't even start with the cats meeting face to face.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - UPDATE 2nd page*

Tell that to our shelters! The human society here has a special "cat greeting area" which is made ONLY for new cats to meet each other. It's basically a room divided in half by a screen. The shelter cat is on one side and the cat you already own is on the other side. This is of course, after the humans have met the cat and like each other. The shelter recommends that you bring in your own cat at least 3 times to meet the other kitty through the screen - more times are better though. It's better if it's consecutive days. Most cats are more at ease with each other by the end of the 3rd day but some require more visits. Sounds a little odd, I know, but this shelter is all about cats (they're no kill as well) and I guess they've had problems with ignorant people who bring home a new cat and the new cat and the other pets don't get a long so they bring the new cat back. My grandma adopted her new cat this way, bringing her current cat in to meet him, and she said it was less stressful than bringing the new kitty home and having to keep them apart until they could get a long. All cats are different though.

The humane society here also requires that you bring ALL family members and any cats/dogs you have when picking out a new pet. If you're picking out a new dog, you don't have to bring your cats and vice versa. The only shelter I know of in my area that doesn't require you to bring you cat when looking at another cat to adopt is the local animal control shelter that picks up strays and ferals - but then they don't really care where the cats go, they just want to empty up a spot in the cage. Luckily, the no kill shelter picks up all the animals from the animal control shelter before they get euthanized. 

I'm not trying to argue with you, I'm just telling how it is where I live and my experience. Of course, whether or not to bring your cat to a shelter depends mainly upon your cat and the shelter. Where I live, both the humane society and the no-kill shelter have special areas for shy and timid cats and they both keep the cats and dogs very separate from each other - you can't even hear the barking dogs from the cat area. 

So that's why I said what I said. I've brought my cats to these shelters before and never had a problem.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - UPDATE 2nd page*

Interesting that your humane shelter does that; I've never heard of that. Can I ask what state you're in?

They're probably so sick of cats being returned because of not getting along, that this is their attempt to start an introduction process. Thing is, I think people will say any darned thing when they return a cat to sound legit, and I bet a lot of the reasons just aren't true. Allergies and not getting along seem way too easy.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - UPDATE 2nd page*



October said:


> They're probably so sick of cats being returned because of not getting along, that this is their attempt to start an introduction process. Thing is, I think people will say any darned thing when they return a cat to sound legit, and I bet a lot of the reasons just aren't true.


I agree, it kind of sets a stage and gives the people an idea of what to expect. I did adoption counseling for our local shelter for many years. One day I had a couple and their pre-teen son come in to adopt a cat. They had a 2 yr old neutered male at home and picked out a 2 yr old neutered male to adopt. I must have spent at least an hour and a half with them, with 45 minutes of it about introduction processes. About an hour after they left I get a phone call that they're bringing the cat back...they completely ignored what I said, tossed them together immediately and when the resident cat got upset and hissy, the son picked him up and got bit. And they were upset when I refused to refund their adoption fee...too bad, that's the price you pay for stupidity. And I pretty much said that....


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - UPDATE 2nd page*

I live in southwest Iowa. 

I agree that too many pets get returned to shelters because people are too stupid to listen to adoption counselors or all the person thinks about is wanting a cute new pet and doesn't think about the responsibility. I try to volunteer at the local shelter at least once a week and it really is amazing how many cats you see again when they were supposed to get adopted out to their furever homes. I also think that more shelters (especially big shelters, like our humane society here) need to look more into the person's history or something. I just wish there were better ways to tell if a person is a good home for a pet. My sister adopted a rat from the humane society a few months ago and there was a couple there who had just adopted a puppy - and the couple asked my sister and my sister's fiancee if they could give them a ride because they spent all their money on the adoption fee and had no money for gas! Obviously, these people don't know how to manage the very basics of finances (i.e. don't spend all your money and not have some left over for food and gas! lol) so they probably shouldn't have a dog. Maybe shelters should offer discounts and counseling for low-income people who want to be pet owners. They would have to prove that they're low income, of course, but then they could get a discount on the adoption fee and get counseling not only about their new pet but about managing their finances and such. I don't know. :? 

Anyway, sorry for hijacking the thread. Didn't mean to, just got distracted! :mrgreen:


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

*Friendly picture*

I just wanted to thank everyone for their input, and add that as kwarendorf suggested, they really have become great friends (see pic below)


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Whether to add a second cat - cute pic added in last post *

Perfect!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Awww, that is so wonderful that they have become so close.


----------



## wEngelw (Jun 25, 2009)

That's the most adorable picture I've seen in a looong time! They are just beyond cute :luv


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, I'm also very relieved that they are getting along well!

Of course, they get a different look when they're roughhousing 









Check out the tail size on Louise and Mikey's hilarious expression


----------

